# Finally building my own plow!!



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Had a kid say he could fix my old one up, well he had it a month was supposed to take a day, finally got it back he cut all his work off because I called him a hack!!

Picked steel , welder and assorted **** and commenced hacking. The welder sucks but if I drop it off and have a guy finish weld it so be it!!

She's an easy 2' tall x 6 ' wide!! Can't post pics but may put up a vid of it later!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Huh?......


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

dieselss;2069614 said:


> Huh?......


Allow me to explain.....

WHAT?!?!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sawboy;2069623 said:


> Allow me to explain.....
> 
> WHAT?!?!


Oh ok. That clearly clears that up.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Probably the worst build thread so far....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Worthless without pics


Then again it might be worthless with pics.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mr.Markus;2069633 said:


> Probably the worst build thread so far....


No way. I won't invoke his return by saying his name, but trust me, there are build threads way worse than this one.....


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks good man................I'm assuming


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

a month and a half ago, I dropped my old plow off to get fixed the guy had a month to do what he said would be a week.

I heard every excuse you can think of, he finally sent a pic of his work, I wanted my plow back asap! He kept it another 2 weeks. When he returned it he cut all his work off.

So basically left me with out a plow, it's just to hacked up to be worth it,
I got everything I need and she's just about to be fully welded but the pos I got isn't up to the task,

Atleast it will be where I want it before it gets welded up!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So where's the pics?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow,

Bird moved to NY....











I'm sure to be closer to GVThumbs Up


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Sawboy;2069647 said:


> No way. I won't invoke his return by saying his name, but trust me, there are build threads way worse than this one.....





Dogplow Dodge;2069724 said:


> Wow,
> 
> Bird moved to NY....
> 
> I'm sure to be closer to GVThumbs Up


I didn't say it! We know who to blame when he shows up now!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I miss the mislead little guy.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2069735 said:


> I miss the mislead little guy.


You're one cwazy wabbit!!!:waving:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Gotta see two things, pics of this plow, and bird at Grandviews fire pit. :yow!:


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

IPLOWSNO;2069590 said:


> Had a kid say he could fix my old one up, well he had it a month was supposed to take a day, finally got it back he cut all his work off because I called him a hack!!
> 
> Picked steel , welder and assorted **** and commenced hacking. The welder sucks but if I drop it off and have a guy finish weld it so be it!!
> 
> She's an easy 2' tall x 6 ' wide!! Can't post pics but may put up a vid of it later!


Hope you get it all back together before the snow flies, it's still pretty warm here in Missouri.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea we normally already have snow, kid just kept saying he was almost done for 4 weeks!

I got it all together, got to brake the blade and get it finished welded, those cheap welded are cheap but it let me tack it all together,

I'm posting over my phone so I can't post pics is there a new phone type forum or Facebook post


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Somewhere on your mobile browser you should be able to "request desktop site" and be able to upload pics.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Have any of our UTV guys thought of using a gravely snow plow blade for your conversions. They are on CL pretty cheap and will save a lot of time in fabricating your own plow from scratch. Please post pics as well. Stay away from 110v welders when doing this stuff that is all I can say. Good luck.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

TJS;2069953 said:


> Have any of our UTV guys thought of using a gravely snow plow blade for your conversions. They are on CL pretty cheap and will save a lot of time in fabricating your own plow from scratch. Please post pics as well. Stay away from 110v welders when doing this stuff that is all I can say. Good luck.


Atleast it let me tack it together, that's where all the time goes, fitting pieces the welding is the easy part!

Calling now to see if I can rent a good welder right now


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

good luck Iplowsno,

will be looking forward to your pics!

are you still using your old push tubes?

are they getting beefed up at all?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sawboy;2069647 said:


> No way. I won't invoke his return by saying his name, but trust me, there are build threads way worse than this one.....





Dogplow Dodge;2069724 said:


> Wow,
> 
> Bird moved to NY....
> 
> I'm sure to be closer to GVThumbs Up





Sawboy;2069734 said:


> I didn't say it! We know who to blame when he shows up now!





1olddogtwo;2069735 said:


> I miss the mislead little guy.





Dogplow Dodge;2069747 said:


> You're one cwazy wabbit!!!:waving:


As I clean the beer that just shot threw my nose on my desk...Sad how one person made such a name for himself... all I can think is Mark13's quote on his siginature. Sums old seed up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you guys want a good laugh, search him. Go all the way to the last page and start from there. Some great reads. 

Sorry to jack your thread... I hate guys like me that do that. :realmad:


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I feel so unsatisfied. What was so difficult on an ATV plow that you needed to contract out for?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Banksy;2070158 said:


> I feel so unsatisfied. What was so difficult on an ATV plow that you needed to contract out for?


At the time I didn't have a welder, metal or time I was working on my kids house, he said he could do it in a week!

It was at a shop earlier than that, but the couple hundred dollars to build one went to 1660 bucks, basically it put me in a time crunch.
Didn't want to buy one because they are cheap!!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

IPLOWSNO;2070191 said:


> At the time I didn't have a welder, metal or time I was working on my kids house, he said he could do it in a week!
> 
> It was at a shop earlier than that, but the couple hundred dollars to build one went to 1660 bucks, basically it put me in a time crunch.
> Didn't want to buy one because they are cheap!!


I think we are all waiting for pics.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I..............SEE................NOTHING


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

It's together kind of but the welder I had sucked so I took it back and got an arc welder, that was useless as well.


I'll post a video of it when it's done!!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

IPLOWSNO;2071248 said:


> It's together kind of but the welder I had sucked so I took it back and got an arc welder, that was useless as well.
> 
> I'll post a video of it when it's done!!


Where are you sourcing your welding machines from ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sure, blame the machine.....lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I was told this once here, pictures or it didn't happen. 

:whistling:


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Not going to prejudge this one, but if they are harbor freight machines then don't even bother. Also how long have you been welding. I also went to youtube and searched home made atv plow. All I can say is wow. Some of these vids should be taken off of youtube, especially the one where someone is "mig welding" without any helmet.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2071391 said:


> Sure, blame the machine.....lol


I used to blame the machines I had...

Then I was taught by an expert that it wasn't the machines, but the idiot who was using them that was the real issue.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey stop ragging on HF stuff. Lol. I made these great welds with the on sale 89 dollar welder. Seems to work pretty good. I never welded before buying . I learned from picks on birds threads. I had to cut my tabs off and move to other side. Plow site rules. Cheers.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your proud of those welds?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

jasburrito;2071759 said:


> I never welded before buying . I learned from picks on birds threads.


There was no learning in those threads.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TJS;2071768 said:


> There was no learning in those threads.


Sure there was...... What not to do.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

BUFF;2071771 said:


> Sure there was...... What not to do.


I stand corrected. There was no constructive positive learning in those posts.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If I typed out my real thoughts, I would be getten a Nasty gram from MJD!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Type away....it's lunch time, he's napping.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

dieselss;2071836 said:


> Type away....it's lunch time, he's napping.


I nap way after lunch 

and no need to keep discussing bird, thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, Iplowsno,

your thread makes it big time now!

having a Mod show up and post.

thing's must be slow around these parts!

enjoy your Nap MJD and thanks for all the work you due to keep this site up and running smooth!

it has been a great help to me and many other's over the years!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yup harbor freight crap,, the dude that had it for a month really screwed me and I was making do with what I could get!!

I was planning on someone finish welding it from the start but as I was tacking it together, I thought maybe she would be enough, some tacked parts really needed to be busted apart, then some parts I thought were bullet proof fell apart with no help!

So today I got the mold board bent up and called a couple guys to weld it, 150 to 175 were their prices!

I ended up stopping at a buddies and he's gonna help me Saturday 
I originally had it at 6' wide but to get it in the shop easier I cut it down to 5' wide.
So Saturday afternoon I'll make a video you guys can make fun of


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;2071910 said:


> So Saturday afternoon I'll make a video you guys can make fun of


 That's the spirit!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

It's getting ready for paint but I woke up at 2 am with welder burn ,,

Can't work with anyone else welding because you never know when they will arc and your not ready!!

He only got me twice once with my helmet down but my face was turned away, came thru the side of the helmet, then as I was holding a piece I'm just lowering my helmet and blam got me again!

I tried drilling 2 friggen 1/2" holes and killed a brand new bit, then after waking up blind I said screw that plow!!

Maybe tomorrow will be a better day, but I should take a rip on my bike seeing it's 60ish out lol

Next week chance of snow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

All this talk and no pictures.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

He's got.....welder burn, he can't take pics


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2073553 said:


> He's got.....welder burn, he can't take pics


Woke up "blind" but hes still going for a ride on the bike.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2073663 said:


> Woke up "blind" but hes still going for a ride on the bike.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I was thinking that, I'm also kinda thinking this here is a bunch a hooey.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Malarkey, poppycock even. 
It'll turn into a........It's gunna snow tomr and I need help welding this thing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I now understand while they have Braille on the ATM machines in the drive thru banks.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2073685 said:


> I now understand while they have Braille on the ATM machines in the drive thru banks.


Hahahaha prsport


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol I was talking about riding my bike on Monday !

I tried to find a place to post pics but this site is antiquated as far as I'm concerned, any other site no problem this one hell no even on my computer it was a pia!

It's done, just want to paint it and finish drilling the holes, I laid on the couch all day and rested my eyes.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

IPLOWSNO;2073796 said:


> Lol I was talking about riding my bike on Monday !
> 
> I tried to find a place to post pics but this site is antiquated as far as I'm concerned, any other site no problem this one hell no even on my computer it was a pia!
> 
> It's done, just want to paint it and finish drilling the holes, I laid on the couch all day and rested my eyes.


I'm a computer moron, and I figured out how to post pictures. :waving:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Randall Ave;2073833 said:


> I'm a computer moron, and I figured out how to post pictures. :waving:


I haven't been on my computer in years lmao , my phone does all I need it to do!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Does ur phone take pictures?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;2073852 said:


> I haven't been on my computer in years lmao , my phone does all I need it to do!


I dont understand why we cant post pics from phones


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We can't?...... Ho no


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I pretty much always use my phone.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;2073947 said:


> I pretty much always use my phone.


Call me, maybe


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

IPLOWSNO;2073852 said:


> I haven't been on my computer in years lmao , my phone does all I need it to do!


Hasn't been on the computer in years.... says he also tried posting pics from his computer in a reply right before this saying hell no its a pia!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

IPLOWSNO;2073539 said:


> It's getting ready for paint but I woke up at 2 am with welder burn ,,
> 
> Can't work with anyone else welding because you never know when they will arc and your not ready!!
> 
> ...


Were you also welding too or just observing. If you were welding as well did you have 2 machines running?. I have been welding for many years and when others are in the area I give an audible warning then wait for a reply. It's just proper welding respect. Your buddy needs a kick in the nuts for that.

Also where is the video you said you were going to post. Got a youtube link.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave;2071832 said:


> If I typed out my real thoughts, I would be getten a Nasty gram from MJD!


Ain't that the truth. You have to mask your true opinion with sarcasm! 



TJS;2073963 said:


> Were you also welding too or just observing. If you were welding as well did you have 2 machines running?. I have been welding for many years and when others are in the area I give an audible warning then wait for a reply. It's just proper welding respect. Your buddy needs a kick in the nuts for that.
> 
> Also where is the video you said you were going to post. Got a youtube link.


Kinda thought the same thing. Been a fitter for a quite a few years and the simple word "eyes" is so simple to say before you strike and for some reason, every guy in the area where you are welding knows what it means and what to do.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

MXZ1983;2073952 said:


> Hasn't been on the computer in years.... says he also tried posting pics from his computer in a reply right before this saying hell no its a pia!


Back when I did use my computer it was a pain, I'd have to go to photobucket find the pic copy paste.

That just isn't worth my time!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2073945 said:


> We can't?...... Ho no


I can't find a single place to put a pic it says I'm on mobile, I've opened everything and nope no place to post a pic


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What mobile web are you using?
I'm using Firefox, upper right hand corner, the 3 bars, click that, switch to desktop, then you have your site view to add pictures


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

dieselss;2074080 said:


> What mobile web are you using?
> I'm using Firefox, upper right hand corner, the 3 bars, click that, switch to desktop, then you have your site view to add pictures


If he is useing an iphone with Safari it won't switch to desktop mode when viewing in portrait mode. It worked when i went to landscape view!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dieselss;2074080 said:


> What mobile web are you using?
> I'm using Firefox, upper right hand corner, the 3 bars, click that, switch to desktop, then you have your site view to add pictures


It says plow site .com mobile there isn't any bars to touch and anything I do touch sends me back to the main site!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

How about you send the pics to someone here and they can put them up for you. I can do it too. I can PM you and you can text them to me. Let us know what you want to do.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

IPLOWSNO;2074086 said:


> It says plow site .com mobile there isn't any bars to touch and anything I do touch sends me back to the main site!


posting images from a mobile device is not "always" possible...meaning that the mobile version of the site is meant to be for simplicity and does not have the complete functionality that the desktop version does. that being said, to post pictures, you may be able to go to your "Menu" and choose "View Full site" and once you do that you may be able to upload a single image at a time from your mobile device if they fit within the site size specifications

the images can be no larger then 800x800 pixels and need to be smaller than 4 MB.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Still have to put on the cutting edge, but she's done enough for you guys '


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

[URL=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks beefy!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

johnnywaz;2074275 said:


> Looks beefy!


Yea that was the idea, when she breaks mid winter we can get 2' of snow overnight. By the time I get her fixed its to late and I got to call my buddy then he screws my banks up and it just gets worse from there ! It happened last year and we had tons of snow!

It didn't come out that bad for being a carpenter, I know I'm not doing any metal work soon till I got a new arsenal of tools though !!


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

IPLOWSNO;2074477 said:


> Yea that was the idea, when she breaks mid winter we can get 2' of snow overnight. By the time I get her fixed its to late and I got to call my buddy then he screws my banks up and it just gets worse from there ! It happened last year and we had tons of snow!
> 
> It didn't come out that bad for being a carpenter, I know I'm not doing any metal work soon till I got a new arsenal of tools though !!


You will get there! 1 piece at a time. It took me years to build my fabrication tool collection. Lots of auctions, garage sales, craigslist, and some new welders/tools to. I learned early on though buy a quality welder/tool and it will last a lifetime.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Doesnt look bad, actually a lot better than most expected

How you putting edge on?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

johnnywaz;2074483 said:


> You will get there! 1 piece at a time. It took me years to build my fabrication tool collection. Lots of auctions, garage sales, craigslist, and some new welders/tools to. I learned early on though buy a quality welder/tool and it will last a lifetime.


Thanks ,, I got a full arsenal of wood tools,they work on metal but not as good.

I will eventually get a good welder


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like that will work. Good job.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2074524 said:


> Doesnt look bad, actually a lot better than most expected
> 
> How you putting edge on?


Lol that's what I figured but I'm a custom finish carpenter and there's really no difference between the two other than being able to weld it,
I knew I could build it , but I didn't have the steel or the welder and when that guy said he had both and was good and cheap I figured let him do it!!

Boy was I wrong lol I sent him a pic saying this is what a skilled guy can do in 8 hours, he never replied lol
I'm gonna just bolt it on but forgot the bolts.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks nice and should hold up for all the abuse you love to put your plows through!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

sublime68charge;2074764 said:


> looks nice and should hold up for all the abuse you love to put your plows through!!!


The old plow lasted 10 years lol I don't like putting them thru the abuse but the snow gets deep here so sometimes ramming speed is needed to get the job done


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

have you beefed up the Push tubes at all?

My Dad has a 48" cycle country plow and after 10 years of snow plowing his push tubes started to bend down. He made them straight again then weld up some angle iron to the tubes to help keep them straight!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

sublime68charge;2075431 said:


> have you beefed up the Push tubes at all?
> 
> My Dad has a 48" cycle country plow and after 10 years of snow plowing his push tubes started to bend down. He made them straight again then weld up some angle iron to the tubes to help keep them straight!


No my tubes are like brand new,, he probably bent them pulling up with the winch, well I did paint them they rub where it hits the frame lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That looks pretty rugged. Nice job.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;2075448 said:


> No my tubes are like brand new,, he probably bent them pulling up with the winch, well I did paint them they rub where it hits the frame lol


yep that could have been the main reason why,

any way post up some pics when you have snow to use that Plow on!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

sublime68charge;2075529 said:


> yep that could have been the main reason why,
> 
> any way post up some pics when you have snow to use that Plow on!


I'd love to not have to use it at all lol but eventually I will have too lol


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

FYI . . . for iPhones with Safari try these for full/desktop site:
1. old method: touch the address bar, release, then pull down on it. This used to give the option of selecting desktop site. My recent upgrade this went away, if you didn't update may still work.
2. new method (since 6S & 6S+ came out with touch/pop): In safari, press and hold on the Reload button to the right of the address bar, this will pop up some options, one is full desktop site.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Were expected to get 2' this weekend so I might get a video after all!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Flyboy77;2076142 said:


> FYI . . . for iPhones with Safari try these for full/desktop site:
> 1. old method: touch the address bar, release, then pull down on it. This used to give the option of selecting desktop site. My recent upgrade this went away, if you didn't update may still work.
> 2. new method (since 6S & 6S+ came out with touch/pop): In safari, press and hold on the Reload button to the right of the address bar, this will pop up some options, one is full desktop site.


Thanks I'll try


----------

